# Schon wieder Up- Downgrade, Up- Downgrade ? [SOLVED]

## Alexi-5000

Nabend zusammen,

es ist mal wieder soweit.

In einem vorhergehenden Posting hatte ich dieses Drama schon einmal   :Exclamation: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3577554-highlight-.html#3577554

Also, wenn ich ein

```
emerge -avuD world
```

verlange, kommt als Ausgabe (u.a.)

```
# emerge -avuD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/glitz-0.5.6 [0.4.4] 448 kB

Total size of downloads: 448 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Nachdem ich das dann durchgeführt habe, führt ein erneutes

```
emerge -avuD world
```

zu

```
# emerge -avuD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/glitz-0.4.4 [0.5.6] 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Dieses "Spielchen" kann ich mehr als 3 Monate so durchführen - es ändert sich nichts.

Da ist doch was faul oder   :Question: 

Alexi-5000Last edited by Alexi-5000 on Fri Oct 20, 2006 7:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich habe dies sowohl mit Glitz als auch mit Cairo... Und ich verstehe auch nicht 100%ig, warum...

----------

## mv

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild     UD] media-libs/glitz-0.4.4 [0.5.6] 0 kB
> ```
> ...

 

Nach dieser Ausgabe einmal geschwind

```
<media-libs/glitz-0.5.6
```

in Deine /etc/portage/package.mask eintragen und nochmals emerge anwerfen, und schon siehst Du, welches Deiner ebuilds unbedingt eine ältere Version von glitz haben will. Ob Du dann letztlich die alte oder die neue Version maskierst, oder das betreffende ebuild patchst (falls es dann trotzdem noch funktioniert - ggf. bug melden) musst Du schon selbst entscheiden.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *mv wrote:*   

> Nach dieser Ausgabe einmal geschwind
> 
> ```
> <media-libs/glitz-0.5.6
> ```
> ...

 

Das geht auch einfacher mit dem Schalter -t, also z.B. so: emerge world -DuNtpv

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## mv

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Das geht auch einfacher mit dem Schalter -t

 

Das ist nicht so zuverlässig: Damit findet man erstmal nur ein Paket, das irgendeine Version von glitz benötigt, nicht unbedingt eines, das auf die alte besteht.

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

vielleicht geht es auch so

equery d media-libs/glitz-0.4.4

----------

## Alexi-5000

Gut, damit hat sich mein Schleier zu dem Ganzen etwas gelüftet und ich kann den Thread als

Solved markieren. Es darf aber natürlich ruhig weiterdiskutiert werden hier   :Laughing: 

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *BlueSkyDriver wrote:*   

> vielleicht geht es auch so
> 
> equery d media-libs/glitz-0.4.4

 

Also gemäß equery wird die 0.4.4 Version von keiner Applikation angefordert, die 0.5.6 wird aber von compiz und xgl gewünscht.

Somit wäre es doch klug, die 0.4.4 auszugrenzen oder?

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

>  *BlueSkyDriver wrote:*   vielleicht geht es auch so
> 
> equery d media-libs/glitz-0.4.4 
> 
> Also gemäß equery wird die 0.4.4 Version von keiner Applikation angefordert, die 0.5.6 wird aber von compiz und xgl gewünscht.
> ...

 

Hm, da kann ich mich selbst schon verneinen.

ein

```
emerge -avuD world
```

verweigert seinen Dienst, wenn ich die 0.4.4 maskiere. Ebenso verhält es sich anders herum.

Und auch auch ein

```
emerge --ask --depclean
```

will nicht mehr.

Ich glaube, da sitzt ein Hase im Pfeffer...   :Exclamation: 

Alexi-5000

----------

## mv

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> Also gemäß equery wird die 0.4.4 Version von keiner Applikation angefordert

 

equery ist nicht zuverlässig. Es berücksichtigt beispielsweise keine useflags.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -avuD world
> ```
> ...

 

Das war doch der Zweck meines Vorschlags: Dieses Kommando sollte Dir in der Fehlermeldung insbesondere das Paket ausgeben, das unbedingt auf die alte Version besteht. Tut es das nicht?

Danach musst Du das so gefundene Paket entweder entfernen oder updaten/patchen.

----------

## Carlo

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> Da ist doch was faul oder  

 

Ja - mit deiner lokalen Konfiguration. Wenn dir sowas bei ausschließlicher Nutzung stabil markierter Ebuilds passiert, ist es ein Bug. Andernfalls mußt du zusehen, daß die verwendeten Ebuilds zueinander kompatibel sind.

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   Also gemäß equery wird die 0.4.4 Version von keiner Applikation angefordert 
> 
> equery ist nicht zuverlässig. Es berücksichtigt beispielsweise keine useflags.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Ja, aber so kann ich leider kein -avuD mehr durchführen = Nix gut

Vermutlich liegts aber an Xgl, nehme im nächsten Posting nochmal  Stellung dazu.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   Da ist doch was faul oder   
> 
> Ja - mit deiner lokalen Konfiguration. Wenn dir sowas bei ausschließlicher Nutzung stabil markierter Ebuilds passiert, ist es ein Bug. Andernfalls mußt du zusehen, daß die verwendeten Ebuilds zueinander kompatibel sind.

 

Da magst Du natürlich recht haben.

Ich habe jüngst Xgl installiert und so gut wie gar kein Ebuild dazu ist freigegeben (masked).

Warten wir einfach ab, bis die Ebuilds stable werden und dann denke ich wird sich mein Problem auflösen.

In diesem Sine, gute Nacht zusammen...

----------

## mv

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> Ja, aber so kann ich leider kein -avuD mehr durchführen = Nix gut.
> 
> Vermutlich liegts aber an Xgl, nehme im nächsten Posting nochmal  Stellung dazu.

 

"Durchführen" kannst Du das natürlich erst wieder, nachdem Du das Paket, das die alte Version benötigt, repariert oder vom System entfernt hast (im letzten Fall natürlich dann auch alle Pakete die das benötigen). Aber welches Paket das ist, sollte Dir die Fehlermeldung geliefert haben. Daher verstehe ich das "vermutlich" nicht...

----------

